
I am not worthy of the depths of TAOCP - deepaksurti
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/the-art-of-computer-programming-by-donald-knuth-82e275c8764f
======
coldtea
Well, unless you know your math, yes, you're not worthy (or rather, not
prepared to be able to understand most of it).

It's also not some artifact from primitive eras of computing (as implied in
some points). Computers today and in 20 years will still use the same
algorithms, and have similar considerations.

That said, it's not for UI pixel pushers or middleware writers -- it's for the
people writing the stuff that powers all of those things.

